# Wooden Seam Pressing Bar



## joeatact (Nov 15, 2011)

Wife and daughter are quilters So I made these for them
to use on there seams. 

Yellow Heart - Blood Wood - Cherry


----------



## Craftdiggity (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice pieces.  What are they for?


----------



## Bellsy (Nov 15, 2011)

These are for use when small pieces need to be ironed. The Pressing Bar is used to hold the quilt piece or other small linen object so that the persons fingers are not burnt by the iron.

BTW...nice job on the Pressing Bars.

Dave


----------



## joeatact (Nov 15, 2011)

They are used in quilting to press the seam flat. Wife knows more about it!


----------



## tim self (Nov 15, 2011)

Wife has been after me to make some.  Looks nice.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice looking pressers.  
The presser is used to create a flat seam.  By running the tool along the seam a crease is created and then it stays flat while being stitched on the machine.


----------



## savage0809 (Nov 15, 2011)

joeatact said:


> Wife and daughter are quilters So I made these for them
> to use on there seams.
> 
> Yellow Heart - Blood Wood - Cherry



would like to make some, my wife also quilts. How long are they,& what is the angle on them Thanks Bill


----------



## Kenessl (Nov 23, 2011)

My wife also quilts, I make stilitos, seam rippers, and needle cases for a local quilt shop to sell. I like the seam pressers. good job!
Ken


----------



## juteck (Nov 23, 2011)

There's a good article on World of Woodturner's that Eugen Schlaak prepared.  I believe you have to be registered to the Site to get to the link, but here it is anyways just in case:

http://www.myfamily.com/isapi.dll?c=Content&htx=List&SiteID=G6kOAI&ContentClass=FILE&Search=seam


----------

